#   . .  ?
.
, ,   ,  6%,     ?
1    .
2 
3  -4
4    
5    
6    .

 -  ?
       0%?    ?

----------


## .

> 0%


        0%? 
       .     ,    .       .

----------

""    ,     ...

----------


## .

> 


.

----------

.

----------


## Buh_EE

,   ,   .             ,   ,     3 .  !!!

----------


## .

,    . ,    , ,     . ,       .

----------


## Buh_EE

http://tehbez.ru/Docum/DocumList_DocumFolderID_78.html
       .    ,      ,   -   24.10.06,    .   .

----------


## stas

,   - ,      .

----------


## 1

.
1    .
2 
3  -4
4    
5    
6    .

 !!!

----------


## .

1. 28  
2. 30 
3. 15 
4. 30 
5. 30  ( - 30 ,    2 , -  )
6.       .

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ilya_5432

1.          4- ,      22.12.2004 N 111         31.03.2006 . 37   *15.01.2006*.

2.   ,      07  2006 . N 136,   (   ) - *20.01.2006*.

3.       *28.02.07*.

4.         (       27.02.2006  30) - *30.03.2007*.

5.       (      ) - *30.03.2007*.

6.   ,      17.01.2006 N 7,     2006 . - *30.03.2007*.

7.      (       30.12.2005  167) -    ,       .

8.    2- - *02.04.2007*.

9.  :     .     ,     .

,  . .

----------


## 1995

> 2.   ,      07  2006 . N 136,   (   ) - *20.01.2006*.


  22.01.07


> 7.      (       30.12.2005  167) -    ,       .


 ,   (    )

----------


## .

5.       (      ) - 15 .

----------


## .

> 5.       (      ) - 15 .


.,   ,   ?       ?

----------


## .

-  2  3.

----------


## .

> -  2  3.


 ,    ,     . :yes:

----------


## Ilya_5432

> ,


,   .     .




> (    )


   ,       .

----------


## BOBBY

21  2006 .
     (  )
       .

:        ( 21 ,  ),    .

   ,     -        ? ( )
  ?      :Smilie:         ,        .

:

1    .
2 
3  -4
4    
5    
6    .

    ?   ,   .    .

 ...

----------


## 1970

> ?


.1 -  
.3 -  
.4 -     
.5 -  
.6 -   

    ---!

----------


## BOBBY

,    ?  ...  !
      -    ?
..     .
     ,         ...

----------


## BOBBY

:
" ""      ,       .                  . ""        1152017     ."

    :?      ?
     ,  ?

----------


## .

,      . .55 .2 .     . ,    ,      ,     .  - ,         .        ,   .        . ,   ,  .

----------


## 2007

,      ,     ,   ,     
      (      ) - 15 . ??? 
 ,   -          ?

 !!!

----------


## BOBBYk

.55 .2. ==

        3  2006 ,    .55 .2      : "        ,                .          ".   ,       21.12.06.  ,   ( )   ,    ???

  ???

----------


## .

*BOBBYk*,            :Smilie:   ,  .55   ,    . 
    -  .

----------


## masha_hayd

> 1.          4- ,      22.12.2004 N 111         31.03.2006 . 37   *15.01.2006*.
> 
> 2.   ,      07  2006 . N 136,   (   ) - *20.01.2006*.
> 
> 3.       *28.02.07*.
> 
> 4.         (       27.02.2006  30) - *30.03.2007*.
> 
> 5.       (      ) - *30.03.2007*.
> ...



      28 ,     30 ?
 - ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     - 28 .

----------


## mechta

? 
    27.07.2004  -3-05/443?   1  2?

----------


## mixan

:
     6%   2006.   ,   .
        /.

     2006 ""    ?        /     2006       ..?

----------


## 1

> -  2  3.


          ,        ( )

----------


## .

,    .
*mixan*,   .      /

----------


## mechta

?

----------


## AMBI

,      ,      ?

----------


## Barbos

,             , ?

----------


## SMM_

, ,      -    ?
4-2 +  +  
 - 11
  . 
-  ?      ?  ?
 :Smilie:

----------

,      "         4- ,      22.12.2004 N 111         31.03.2006 . 37".  )))

----------


## SMM_

** ,      ?          :yes:

----------


## Malory

!
, ,   "   "
 ?
,        ? )
.

----------


## SMM_

*Malory*, ,

----------

,  !!!
   ????   ???
             .  ,     , .. ,      ,     !!!!    :Frown: 
          ,  ,      .
  .

----------

,       ...   ...  ,  ,  ,   ,     ...

----------


## .

*Barbos*, ,   2007       .
**,   ,   .          ?

----------

,  .     2006.   .     ,   ,     .
         ,       . .
     ,   .         ,  ,    . .   ,    ,   .

----------


## .

,   .          .                   .        ** .

----------

.,   ,  ,  .   .     .
  ,     15 .
 ,  ,     . .?  .
 ,      ?
 ,      .
,   ,    ,   .
  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,


 ,      ,    .

----------

.,           .

----------


## Marishk@

, ,            ?

----------


## .

?       .

----------


## Marishk@

,  .  :Embarrassment:  , .

----------


## .

31  2006 .  55     






       , 
      ,    

1.       11         ,          1    2005     713           1 (   , 2005,  50, .5300),          2,        ,    3,       4      ,       ,      ,                   5.           
2.             9 ,            ,                 ,     -  ,            .
            ,        

____________________

1  .
2  .
3   . 
4  .
5   .

     ,        ,              ( 14 ).
3.             15            :
            1   ;
 -           2   ;
         (  -   ); 
  ( ,   ,   ). 
4.          ,    3  ,            ,          . 
5.  ,        ,  15    ,    3  ,            ,             ,     1            ,     .
6.       ,        ,        .
7.                         :
     ,        ;
    -   ,     III                             (  4- );
                    ( 4- )       III                       ( 4- )    ,    . 
8.                 ,       ,                            3      ,       ,        ,   -   (  ,  (  )   ).
         ,             6    24  1998   125-             (   , 1998,  31, . 3812; 2003,  28, . 2887;  52, . 5037),   ,    3  .
9.        ,    8  ,      ,    7  ,    ,    ,        .
                   ,    ,      .  
10.        ,           ,       .
11.                    ,      .

----------


## izbash

? ,            ...    -     ?   ,  -     .  - .

----------


## C

> , ,      -    ?
> 4-2 +  +  
>  - 11
>   . 
> -  ?      ?  ?


        .  , ..       .

----------


## C

> ,      "         4- ,      22.12.2004 N 111         31.03.2006 . 37".  )))


http://www.pravcons.ru/blanknalogfss.php

----------


## Barbos

2006 ,               ,   .    .    2006     .                 .         2007   .   ?

----------


## .

*Barbos*,            .     ,   ,  .      ,      .   .

----------


## -

,        ,   .  ?

----------


## .

.   ,   .    -    .   .      .

----------


## C

> 2006 ,               ,   .    .    2006     .                 .         2007   .   ?


      ,           .          , ..       .

----------


## Barbos

.

----------


## .

.

----------


## Barbos

. . .
,               ?

----------


## Sweetlass

-      )   3 .2006 .  , )     3 .06. ) / , )    , )    /  .:-o

----------


## Marta80

!
,- "  ",  ,  .
  -4      ( 15.01)?  
   !

PS   -     ,     ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Barbos



----------


## Marta80

> 


! :Rotate:

----------


## C

> . . .
> ,               ?


       ,    .     ,        (  ),       
         13,  14......

----------


## MiLLaP

,         -   ,       20.02.2007.         .

----------


## SMM_

> ,         -   ,       20.02.2007.         .


     .   :yes:

----------


## ZEBRAVAL

?

----------


## .

.
*MiLLaP*,            .

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

,  -   :Big Grin: 

1)   6%  ,  ,  ,    (,     ) ,     ?

[] 	1    .
[]	2 			
[]	3  -4		
[]	4    	
[] 	5    
[] 	6

----------


## .

> [] 1


 ,      ,         .
  .     ,   .

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

:Smilie:

----------


## olga_g75

> !
> ,- "  ",  ,  .
>   -4      ( 15.01)?  
>    !
> 
> PS   -     ,     ...


  ,    ,

----------


## .

*olga_g75*,  .  .

----------


## twix

> .   ,   .    -    .   .      .


      ?      ?

----------


## .

.   -    -  .

----------


## twix

> .   -    -  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## twix



----------


## .

,       :Wink:

----------


## Sesol

2?           -  -   -  .    ?

----------


## .

10  ,     ,   .
   10,    .  2- +  . ,       .

----------


## remer

,
   -        (    )
  () -    -        2006???

....

----------

[QUOTE=.;51024949],      ,         .
QUOTE]
     .     . ?     ?

----------


## abrikos-ka

, ,    22 .  ,  .   .        2006 ? 
   ?

----------


## .

> 2006 ?


  .   125-  24.07.1998. "           ".

----------


## _

> 9.  :     .     ,     .


      ?

----------


## .

,  1 .     1    ,          :Wink:

----------


## abrikos-ka

?     ?    ?   ? , .

----------


## .

,    .     . 
          .        .

----------


## abrikos-ka

!        ,        1 .      ,  .      . 
      .    ?   ?      ?      .    !!!!

----------


## .

,  - ,     "" .

----------


## _

> ,   (    )


..       ?
    .      ?

----------


## .

.        ,     2.  -       :Smilie:

----------

, ,    ,  .      ? ,   ,      :Smilie: )

----------

???
       08.02.,      .  ???

----------


## .

- 28 .  .   -  . 
           .   "".     " ",     .

----------


## 1995

> , ,    ,  .      ?


,         .  28.02.    ,   .,   - ,      .

----------


## twix

> ,         .  28.02.    ,   .,   - ,      .


 -11

----------


## .

.      -11.   .

----------


## twix

> .      -11.   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Larik



----------


## .

???      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

...  .....   4-2

  -  ,   1966 .
     ,      ....
 ???

----------


## twix

> ...  .....   4-2
> 
>   -  ,   1966 .
>      ,      ....
>  ???

----------


## .

.  ,    .    1967     .     -?

----------


## Larik

2006 ,   ,    ?     . .     -.         .   . .

----------


## twix

> . .


?

----------


## .

1967     .

,  ,   . *Larik*, , , ?

----------


## Irusik

4.         (       27.02.2006  30) - 30.03.2007.
       6%???    ,   ???

----------


## .

,    .
     ?     ,    .

----------


## Larik

> 1967     .
> 
> ,  ,   . *Larik*, , , ?


.

----------


## Irusik

.   ,   .           !

----------


## Marta80

!    (15%),  . 
    :
 4-2
-11
.  ,  - , (  ).

        -,  ?  

  TOLIK- _  6%  , 
[] 4   _  

?



_  ,        !_

----------


## 1995

> -,  ?


   ,    .

----------


## fts-gl

, ? 


> , ?

----------


## twix

> , ?


   ?

----------


## .

,          :Wink:  
     , , ,    .

----------


## Selen

,   , /  ,   ,   :
1.    .
2. 
3.    
4.       (      ) - 30.03.2007.

----------


## .

4-  15 
   -  15 .
     .   ,    ( 2-).       31.03.  ,  ,    .

----------


## Selen

.
 4-  15   -  .

----------


## GH

.! -,    .     ,  :1.  4-  ,..   1    -    ?     - - ?    -   -?
2.  -    -   (    (6%,,   )..   .

----------


## .

* GH*,   ?

----------


## new Hope

...        ?

----------


## .

*new Hope*, .   .    ,          :Wink:

----------


## new Hope

, -   ,   , . ,      -  .

----------


## lainara

.
1.   ,      ,  .    ? 
2.   ,    ,    .       , ?         ,     ?

----------


## mit

> .
> 1.   ,      ,  .    ? 
> 2.   ,    ,    .       , ?         ,     ?


1.      -11    (    ,     ).      31 .

----------


## Andyko

*lainara*,      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## big2002

,   .

----------


## .

*big2002*,     .   ,   .

----------


## lainara

?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## big2002

> *big2002*,     .   ,   .


    ,    .      ,     -     .

----------


## .

-     .        .  ,          .  ,    .

----------


## big2002

-,    -  01 .           .

----------


## big2002

, .2
 243.  ,      ,    
( .    20.07.2004 N 70-)

7.        ,     ,   30  ,     .            ,      ,    1  ,     ,        .

----------


## .

*big2002*,        ?    ,    .      167-     1      .

----------


## new Hope

..   !       !

----------

.

----------


## Lisichkina

, ,      5, 2  .4-. - .     ,          ,      3 .      -  ?

----------


## _

> , ,      5, 2  .4-. - .     ,          ,      3 .      -  ?


           ,     .

----------


## _

> 31  2006 .  55     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>        , 
>       ,    
> ...


  :  27   ()        15 .   ,     :    :yes:

----------


## _

> .


   .        ,    .

p.s.        .     3 .       :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,    .
>      ?     ,    .


(             ).

-   .                 .
         . ?

----------


## big2002

,  .

----------

!   ZZZ! 

    ,  15.09.2006   .     . :       ,       (.. 15%),    ,  .        ,      . 
, ,    ,          . 
1.	  15.09,          9 .    . (?)

2.	   :
  -      (     ,        )   28 . 

 -  (,   .  ,    )

 -  -4 (      ,    ,    )  -  15 .

- ,       ,   ?
 ,    ?
      ?   ?

 -     -    .         .   30 . 

 -       30 .

 -    .     . ,    -  .    , -  ,     ,        

3.	     ,    . , ,  ,  .      . 

4.	   , ..       - ,    .      ?      ?

5.	    (15%),           ?  


6.	   ,    ,  /,  ?  ,    ,    ?  ,    (((

7.	    ,   ,   ,     ? 

8.	  ,      -  ?    ? 

9.	     ,   , .        ?

10.	  :   ,       ?

,     .  ,      (((

----------


## .

1.   .     100 .    180 ,    .
4.     . .
5.  - .    6%,  15%    
6.    ???
7.    ,       .     ,    
8.      ,   -   
9.
10.  .            .
      ,        .            .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
, ,    -         .

----------

,         6%. , ,       . ?         -11  -4?  :Wow:

----------


## 1995

> 6%


???

----------


## .

**,      .    .

----------

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: .    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1995

> , ,       . ?


    .


> -11  -4?


 ?

----------


## twix



----------

*1995*,  .  ,   -11  ,    ,   -     -4.      ,         :Wow:

----------


## 1995

> 


  2003  :
1. -11 
2. -4   
3.  /
4.  - 
5.   
6.      "   ..." (   )
     ,       .
  , ..     .

----------


## 21g

> 4-  15 
>    -  15 .
>      .   ,    ( 2-).       31.03.  ,  ,    .


             ?         ? 

        ?

----------


## .

.      -     . ,   .
       .            2007   .          ,      .

----------


## 21g

.          2005?

 ,       ( ) -       ,   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## new Hope

> .          2005?


  .      ,      .
 -       (-,    -,     -  )

----------


## 21g

> .


,  ?  :Smilie:  -   ,      :Smilie: ))





> -       (-,    -,     -  )


..    -   ,...    ?     :Smilie: ))

----------


## new Hope

-       ,   .
  -            , ,   .

----------


## 21g

> -       ,   .


..,  ,       ,       :Frown:     ? 




> -            , ,   .


    ... ,

----------

> 4-  15 
>    -  15 .
>      .   ,    ( 2-).       31.03.  ,  ,    .


,             ?

----------


## Rooty

!    ,       (-), ,   ( )????  . ,

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709.  , ,      .

----------


## 77

> .   ,    ( 2-).


, ,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## izbash

!       21.12.1998  64           .     ,        .      , ..          -  -  .          - ?  .

----------


## .

.       .  ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## izbash

.    ,  -   . .,          ,      .    .       ?     .  ,             -  .   ,         .

----------


## .

, .  ,     .

----------


## izbash

,   -.     ?      , .    2006.    4 - , ..       ?
   ,       .

----------


## .

> 


    ,     .
   ,    .     - , , ,   ..         ,    . , ,    .       ..

----------


## izbash

,         .     ?
  ,      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## izbash

, .!   ,       .

----------


## Ripley

,     ,         2006      ,               .       2-?           ?

----------


## new Hope

-    .

----------


## Ripley

,        (

----------


## Andyko

*Ripley*,   230

----------


## Ripley

,          .

----------


## .

,   .    ,     -    . ,      -        .

----------

,          .    - ,       . .

----------

,          2        ,     ...

----------


## 1995

> 


 
http://viktor-lubezniy.narod.ru/buh/

----------


## R@metBuh

> ,   .    ,     -    .


     16  2007 .  03-04-06-01/2. ,       ,  2-

----------


## natashasmile

,
   (6%)         ???
              ?

----------


## .

,        .     .

----------


## natashasmile



----------


## natashasmile

.    ,         ,   ,             .        ,  -    -      .     ,        .

----------


## new Hope

:yes: .

----------


## twix

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## GH

...    .  !   (),    ,        .  ,     ,    ,  "   ,  "".(     -    : -  
,
 Mela,
 ,
,
DIR.



tchernobuh
Lana_ms
Tortilla
 ).     , --,.    , -     .  ..

----------


## .

,   :Redface:  
 -, ,      .

----------


## Selen

,          ?    ,    ,    .

----------


## .

?     ?

----------


## Selen

> ?     ?


     , ,    .

----------


## .

.    ,    .    .

----------


## twix

?

----------


## Selen

> .    ,    .    .


,     2006.

      .
     ,  ,   ,   ( ) .

----------


## Selen

> ?


   (  )

----------


## Nat58

,  ,         2007 .

----------


## Andyko

-  ,   -    .

----------

2- .       .

----------


## twix

> 2- .       .


    2-     ?
      ?

----------


## .

,    "-"  "- ".

----------


## Nat58

,      ,  2007 .  (  )    24.820.000 , - 1,241.  -    ?

----------

*Nat58*, .   :yes:

----------

,    .  ,  , -  .    ?

----------


## .

-.
 - 


> -         (, )   .  -    ,


   ,     http://www.klerk.ru/news/?63861

----------

!!!!    !!

----------


## 102

?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## 102

1 7.7,     ",    ",    "".      "", ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

?       ?    -  .            ""  " ".    .

----------


## 102



----------


## snaill

.
       24  (), ,       ,   .
  ,       ,        .
.

----------


## Nat58

,

----------


## Andyko

*Nat58*,

----------


## Nat58

> 1. 28  
> 2. 30 
> 3. 15 
> 4. 30 
> 5. 30  ( - 30 ,    2 , -  )
> 6.       .


.  ,      ,  ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

346.26 
 6.1

----------


## andryus

.    (, ),     ,  . 

    .   -   .      .        .        .

 - ,        ,        .             .   ?

----------


## ALEX

.
28       .
, ,    ( ) , ,     ? ( ,      ,    ,    )
    2006 , -  , \     ,  2 (.  .).
 15 %.
!

----------


## .

* ALEX*,      ,        .      1    ,    .       1    .

----------


## .

.!
 ,  (,  - , .  , /  )      .
     ?
       ,   ""?  ".  ."     ?
 4  5 (  " ")     ?
!

----------


## .

.   ,   .    ,  .

----------


## .

-  ?

----------


## .

?     ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lisichkina

, ,       6%,            2006   ,      2007        ?

----------


## iri760

> [b]     ,        .


 :Smilie:         ,    ?   ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


   .      .   ,

----------


## big2002

-       (        )          ( ...).            ,        .    ,   .      .  -     .
   .

----------


## .

> 


  .

----------


## Elena.mos

. -     1 .   ?

----------


## .

-   ,    1 . -   ,    28 .

----------


## big2002

> .


,   ,      .

----------


## .

- ,        - .    .          . 
    .

----------


## big2002

> - ,        - .    .          . 
>     .


   .     ,  . 
,         ,   .           ,   .   -  .         
    -   .
,    ,       ,     ,   ,       .

----------


## solnywko

> , ,       6%,            2006   ,      2007        ?


    )   ,  2 ...  )  ,  ,       ,   ,    ! ( ,    )....   ,       1 . 07.      07.    06.????     ????

----------


## solnywko

1.          ???

2,   ,   

2.       2   ,    

3. - ,  .     ?

----------


## 1

> 5.       (      ) - 15 .


  6%
  1 "     "   
2.     
       - "  "?
 ,    ?
   !!! :yes:

----------


## solnywko

[QUOTE= 1;51073769]  6%
  1 "     "   
2.     
       - "  "?

    35 ()  ,      ,        .   2    " . ....  )___  ___"

----------

* 1*,   " "   :


           .  .3      , .     22.07.2003 67,    .
 , .

----------


## 1

[QUOTE=solnywko;51073810]


> 6%
>   1 "     "   
> 2.     
>        - "  "?
> 
>     35 ()  ,      ,        .   2    " . ....  )___  ___"


    ,           .

----------


## .

,        .
   ,  -   .

----------


## solnywko

,       )    ...   )

----------


## iri760

1.  -      4 "  . "  ,     ?
2.     ,      "... . ."      ?
3.    ,    ?
.   :Frown:

----------

*iri760*, 
1.     
2.  
3.

----------


## solnywko

3.    ,    ?
.   :Frown: [/QUOTE]

  ,    ,            100%.     .

  ,    .

  :
1)   (    ,     )
2)      ,     ,  .

----------

> 1)   (    ,     )


  :Big Grin: .    ?

----------


## solnywko

..    ,   ...   15 ,      21....    15  21     ...      ...     ((((((

----------


## iri760

> . .


          ,   - ?        ?

----------

> 


        . .      ? ?

----------


## iri760

.    .

----------

> 1.          ???
> 
> 2,   ,   
> 
> 2.       2   ,    
> 
> 3. - ,  .     ?


1. , 
2.     .  ,  /     .  :Smilie: 
3.        ?

----------

> .    .


    -    :Wink: .

----------


## iri760

!



> http://tehbez.ru/Docum/DocumList_DocumFolderID_78.html
>        .    ,      ,   -   24.10.06,    .   .

----------


## iri760

> .


    ?     ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ,         :Wink: 



> 


       .      .      ,       .

----------


## twix

?     (  )

----------


## solnywko

,    -  ,      ?    -  ?       ..          !??    (((     !!!

----------


## .

> -  ,


    .  ,   ,          .
            -  -  ,   .

----------


## solnywko

,     ?!     ?)) -  ?

----------


## Liola

> 4-  15 
>    -  15 .
>      .   ,    ( 2-).       31.03.  ,  ,    .



     ,      . , ,     .

----------


## .

""  ,   2006        .

----------


## twix

,    ......  2  2006        .

----------


## twix

:Smilie:

----------

?      163 ..    ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------

,        ,          (),:   ?

----------


## .

.     1  2007.

----------

(,     )-      -   ,     . !

----------


## .

**,          :Wink:

----------

> **,


 ?  ,  , -  "0",  ,   ,     ,     (  )

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------

1)        : ,   (     ,    ,  6%), ,  . ,  ?
2) ,            ?
3)      ?

----------


## .

1. 


> ,


    -    :Embarrassment:    6%           .   . .
3.  ?        . 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm

----------


## big2002

? 
  30 ,     1    "50"   001        .
   . , "10"?

----------


## .

> 001


  .        . 
10 .

----------


## big2002

,   ,     -  "50".

----------

.   2-     ?
    ,     ?

----------

2...        -   ,   -  ...

----------


## solnywko

> ,   ,     -  "50".


10   , )

----------


## big2002

> 10   , )


!

----------


## big2002

> 2...        -   ,   -  ...


     ?
  -    ,    .
       ,    ,     . 
      ,  .

----------


## Kairoser

!
 ,  .  6%.  .    2005 .  2005   .    2006 -  .      2006      .     .   .  3  - .

 .   .    ...        1 .
    ?

 .        2006 ,          /,            ?     ,      ?
 !

----------

> ?


   #288 :
          2...     **   -   ,   -  ...

----------


## .

> 3  -


      .     ,   ,  9 .          .



> 


  10%     ,



> 


 .

----------


## Kairoser

> .


, ,   .   -  ,   .   , .
  -11  4-2  , ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## _

,    
, ,     2006 .
, 6%,  .

 :       ,     -  ,    ,    ,   ,      .          2    140    (  130 - ).    -      ,    120  2       140     ,     130 (  )   ,          -    140.

  ():
1 : 010 - 50000, 080 - 3000, 110 - 700, 120 - 0, 130 - 2300, 140 - 0
2 : 010 - 50000, 080 - 3000, 110 - 1400, 120 - 2300, 130 - 0, 140 - 700
3 : 010 - 50000, 080 - 3000, 110 - 1500 (2100,    50%), 120 - 1600, 130 - 0, 140 - 100
4 : 010 - 100000, 080 - 6000, 110 - 2800, 120 - 1500, 130 - ?, 140 - 0

 ,    ( 4 ): 
(130) = 6000-2800-1500=1700,  ,    1700+2300    = 4000  100000*6%-2800=3200?

----------


## Andyko

> 4


  , .
*_*,       ,     .

----------


## _

> , .






> ,     .


Andyko, ,     .   ,       3200  4000  130- ?        (3200  4000)     ?

----------


## Andyko

*_*,     130   1700,  900.

----------


## _

!       ,

----------


## _

-  2006    (..      )    .   2-   ,      . ,    ,  " ......  2006   .  ".  ?

----------


## Sweetlass

,    2-:       ,  , %  +     13% ().       (%  )       .  2006 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Sweetlass

:Smilie:

----------


## brat

> 5.       (      ) - 15 .


    )
               - .   -  1   2       . 
! -     .       .                 ?
   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

*brat*,       ,        ...     ...

----------


## big2002

! , !
         2006    -  4-     (    ,    )    2- (    ). 
  -  2    26 ,      .
,   26  4 ,   2 ?
 2   -  ?
     , ,     .

----------


## .

.      .



> 2   -


  :Wink:

----------


## big2002

.

----------

, , -  .   9 .   2   ,     ,    ?

----------


## Alliun

, ,    ,      .    .     (  )          ,     .    28.02         .       ?    ?

----------


## .

.    ,    . 
 -     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## twix

,    2006   .
      2005     ,     2006     . ,

----------


## .

> ,    2006   .


  .

----------


## twix

> .


   ,  .

----------


## .

,       .    ?  - ,    ?

----------


## twix

> ,       .    ?  - ,    ?


 :Smilie:     .       :Smilie:  
      ,  .

----------


## Larik

> .


    .

----------


## twix

> .

----------

> ,       .    ?  - ,    ?


     ,      /,   ,    / .   /...   ,  /   ...             ...

----------


## iri760

/  ?    ?     ?

----------

> /  ?    ?     ?


...

----------


## iri760

.

----------


## Nat58

,  ,     15 %    2-   -?

----------


## .

,     2-?
 ,     ? ?       ?

----------


## Nat58

,     .    2-, 3-, 4-,  ,    2-

----------


## .

--,      ?
  2-  .

----------

2007      2-  ???!!   ?       ?

----------


## .

> 2007      2-


     .   2007       .

----------


## O

,          ,        ???        ,  .   ?  !!!

----------


## .

( ),   .

----------


## del-finchik

> .   2007       .


     .    6 %  2003 .    2000 .     20  .  ,         ,     .   ,         1  2         ,        !   ?  :Speaking:   :Help!:   :War:

----------


## Andyko

.                 ,           3,4,5.

----------


## del-finchik

> .                 ,           3,4,5.


        .   ,   2002          = 0 ,   ,       .         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

?
  1        ?

----------


## .

-       .
     .

----------


## del-finchik

> ?
>   1        ?


     1   ,          .

----------


## 2007

> -       .
>      .


    ?      ?       ?         ?
 ..

----------


## Andyko

*2007*,    -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

.       -        :yes:

----------

, !  -.  2006    ,  .       .       .       2006   ?    ,     ?

----------


## Maliha

, ,       ? 
       1?     .?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## Kairoser

!  ,    .   ,     .              ?

----------


## .

?    .    ?

----------


## Kairoser

,    .

----------


## del-finchik

> ,    .


   .      ,    .       .

----------

15% + 

 1  2     .     .
3  4        .
   .:
  1  2    ,          ( ,   ...)   , .     .                   .         .   ,    ,         .

----------


## ALEX

,         ? (    06 ,        46       )
  5 .    ,    - " ,     ".
   ?    ....

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## ALEX

> .


 :Embarrassment:         -      46 .    ,   ,  ,      .
  ,     ...

----------

> 15% + 
> 
>  1  2     .     .
> 3  4        .
>    .:
>   1  2    ,          ( ,   ...)   , .     .                   .         .   ,    ,         .


 -.
 :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## .

.             .     .         .           ,  ,  .   .

**,       .     ,      ,  .

----------


## ALEX

*.*, !

----------

**,       . [/QUOTE]

  . 
   .  ,   .  .

----------



----------


## SERG-21

-''"   ,        ( )   ..    ?    ?

----------


## iri760

. 5 .



> -  15 .
>      .   ,    ( 2-).       31.03.  ,  ,    .

----------


## Ta_larcoa

30 ...  :Frown:          ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## big2002

> 30 ...          ?


.    .

----------

?????????       -

----------


## .

?   .

----------

> .


  ,  .

           .         ,  ...

     .      ,    .    ,     ,   ...       .     18-00, ..   ,  .     30 ,    18-00   . 
           30-40 .    .
               2 ,     .

----------


## .

**,    ?  ???? 


> ,  ...


       .  ,       .      .       -     ,   50  . 
   .       ,       :yes:

----------

,  . 
   .           ,     .      .

----------


## .

> 


   , ?

----------

,  .           .

   :
  -   .    ,  .   ,    ,        .  6     .       .       5  + .    18     -.      : "    ,          ".   10 ,  ,  -     22 .   , .. ,         2- ,   .    .     -    ,    ,        .    :Smilie:    ,     .                 :Smilie:       ,     ,  ,                  .      .       .         .       .         .           6 . 
          -.      ,           -     200.     .   ,   -           ,         .     :
 -        -               .
 -            .       .        .
   .      .      ,       . 
 -     ?  ,    200  ?

        ,     .
       ,   ,  ...        ,       .

        .     - .     - ,  .

----------


## Torson

. 

  ,   15%
   .    ,  .
,  .    . 
   ?
     1152017 
      1151065?
   ,  ,      1151065        :Frown: 
 ,     ? 
   . 
P.S.
 ,  -  ?    ,        ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Selen

.
             ,            ?
      ? (2002.)

----------


## nektopil

-    6%.   2006 .   -    .
1.   ,   , ?
2.     /,         28.02?    ,     ,      ?
3. ,          ,   .   ?
4.    ,       2006? (,     )

----------


## .

*Torson*,       .     .        ?    1 ?
*Selen*,       ,        .
*nektopil*, 
1. 
2.     
3.  
4.

----------


## Torson

.
  25  2006. 
   ,  ..    (  !)   . 
      ,      (),         (((

----------


## Selen

> *Selen*,       ,        .


    ,  :   2002 - 50051, 2004 - 50231

----------


## .

.    .
*Torson*,   -      !     ????       .      .
     .  ,     ,       .

----------


## Torson

, ,  ,    - . 
  ,   6%.    1     ?  ?   :yes:   - ? 
  -     ,          (    ),  ,      ,   ?

P.S.
 . 
         ,            . ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709



> ,


 ,     . ,   .

----------


## Hoyden

!      ,       30.03,     31.03,       02.04.07?  :Wink:

----------


## Hoyden

> 4.    ,       2006? (,     )


"6.       ,        ,        ",  : 
http://www.fss.ru/files/11687/Poriadok_55.doc

----------


## Andyko

*Hoyden*,  ,  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Selen

,  - ?

----------


## Andyko

*Selen*,     ,  .

----------


## Selen

[QUOTE=Ilya_5432;51010855]
5.       (      ) - *30.03.2007*.
[QUOTE]

-  .
 15.04   2006?
   30.03.07?

----------


## Hoyden

[QUOTE=Selen;51109927][QUOTE=Ilya_5432;51010855]
5.       (      ) - *30.03.2007*.



> -  .
>  15.04   2006?
>    30.03.07?


 ! " 3.             15            ..."  : http://www.fss.ru/files/11687/Poriadok_55.doc

----------

:  2006   .  ,           .    :            . (     ,      ...)       (,    ).

----------


## Selen

, ,    .     ?
.."       2006  2007 ???"

----------

> , ,    .     ?
> .."       2006  2007 ???"


2007

----------


## Andyko

** ,    ,    ,  .

----------


## .

> 2007


    , ,   2006  :yes:  (.)

----------


## Sweetlass

2006      (  )

----------


## Selen

> , ,   2006  (.)


    2007   2006

----------


## Hoyden

> 2007   2006


.        ,    ?  :yes:

----------


## Elena L.

!    .    .    . ,         1 ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

? ,          ? .        **.      .

----------


## new Hope

, . ,  -          ? 7?  17  2006?

----------


## Larik

.    .

----------


## new Hope

.

----------

> ,      . .55 .2 .


    .     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## larval

!  ;-)

----------

20        ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

6%   3 .
    -         6%     .

----------



----------

> 


 !      !

----------


## IVAN-BUL

2008       31  2008  ?????

----------


## izbash

!        .  :yes:

----------

.   - ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

> .   - ,        ?

----------


## IVAN-BUL

31  2008   3184 ...     2008...    ...    .       ..??       ???

----------


## Feminka

3864  ,      .

----------

,       ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,       ?

----------


## lastochkalux

!
 !!!
   2008 ,6%,2 ,  , /  , - 
 :
1.    ,    ,  /  ,       ?    (  /  ).  -       ,  .
2.        ?
3.     -     ?
,   ,      ))))
 :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

1   ,   ,     .
2     
3 , ..        .

----------

1.  /  ,         "". .   .      ""
  /   =)
2. , .     .     .      
3. .

----------


## .

> , .     .


 .       .

----------

> .


 
  ,   ,        
  ...  ,      =)
 , ,

----------


## Feminka

!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,


 ,              :Embarrassment:  
 ,    . -,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## lastochkalux

!!
         ......     -,   .      ,  .     .  .   -   ,  .  ,  ..  ?    ..     .   - ,     ,   .. .    .     .. ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -,   .


  .   .

----------


## lastochkalux

> .   .


,.   9   , ,   ,  4   -  ,    )))).    ))
          ,   ,      , ?    ?

----------


## .

.
       -  .

----------


## Andrey_R

"       -  2",    "       ".     "       ".        .   ?     Z ?

----------


## Andrey_R

.

----------

*Andrey_R*,

----------


## Andrey_R

,   .     .

----------


## Andrey_R

- "     "

----------


## Puella

> 2.


   ?  -    ...    ,      .  :Help!:

----------


## .

. ,   2008    .  ?    ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Puella

:Confused: 
  ,       ...
    ,   ,  ,       .             ?

----------


## Andrey_R

-   ,   ,       ,  ,       .

----------


## Puella

:Type:  .

----------


## ONV_71

!    :             2007   (..  2009 .)?         .  2008 .    (    ).          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ONV_71

> .


,   :Smilie: ,   .

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:  
,

----------


## ONV_71

> ,        
> ,


,  -    ?  , ,    ...

----------


## Irisska_spb

> !    :             2007   (..  2009 .)?         .  2008 .    (    ).          ?


      7  ,      ,   ,  ,      .      .

----------


## ONV_71

> 7  ,      ,   ,  ,      .      .


     11   ,  ,    :Frown:

----------


## Irisska_spb

,   ,     ,  ,     ,        (    .,      :Smilie: ) ).         ,   ...

----------


## ONV_71

> ,   ,     ,  ,     ,        (    .,     ) ).         ,   ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## -7

*Irisska_spb*,    ...    ?  :Wow: 

    7 ,  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irisska_spb

,  .  :Smilie:     ,  .   2     .    ,     ,        ,   ,   ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Irisska_spb*,     ?   ?   ,    .     -        .

----------


## 1234

.   , .     .   ,    ,    2  -    . ,        ?                 .   ,    . .

----------


## .



----------


## vika sutygina

1 ?    6%   ?

----------


## .

*vika sutygina*,      .

----------

26 ,    ?

----------


## -7

> 26 ,    ?


        -  .  :Wink: 
   -  .(    -1000 ,   5000=)

----------

> .


    ,

----------


## .

**,      ,     .

----------


## MariBirkina

,  ,      ,      ! 
   ,     .
     ... ,         .
  .
 !  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*MariBirkina*,      ?

----------


## MariBirkina

,      !      .

----------


## .

,  1 .          20  (    ). 
    15       20

----------


## MariBirkina

2- ,        !         ,      (            )

----------


## .

> 2- ,        !


  ?   .  20 .

----------


## MariBirkina

,   (           )   , .  (),  .... (.   . ) !?

----------


## .

,

----------


## natysikk-08

,     ,     (/,, ,  ).      ?

----------


## .

*natysikk-08*,   ,          ,       .     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

6%      ?,  ,  . .

----------



----------

?

----------

?

----------

,  ,  ?   ?  .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/calendar.php?d...=2009-4-30&c=2

----------

,     .     4  ? ?  ,

----------


## .

**,  ,         :Frown:    .
 30  .

----------


## Kris_tina.l

!  ,    15  2009.     . : , -     .         . ,      ?       -    ???  :Frown:

----------


## Andrey_R

)

----------


## Kris_tina.l

, ,      15  2009.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kris_tina.l

.

----------

,  1-       .  27.11.2006,      .     2008 ?    ,      ?

----------

;
 ;
  ,

----------


## :)

*BOBBYk*,  ,  ,     ,    "-",   ,    ,

----------

,     ...
      .



> 22.07.2008  155-,               . 
> 
> ,    346.16           .  ,                  .    346.23               .


 ,  ,               ,       ???
:   6%

----------


## .

** , -     1

----------


## Feminka

,      .

----------

(,   , ),   2008.  .   2008 . = 10 000 .,   2009.- 3016 .,      .
 2008.   5000 ,    100.
 2009.,    =2500 .

,   3016 .    2009.,     - 15%?
 ,  ,      ,           .?

----------



----------

..         ?

----------

,

----------



----------


## big2002

> ...   , ...  ...   2009.- 3016 .,      .
> ...  2009.,    =2500 .
> ,   3016 .    2009.,     - 15%?
>  ,  ,      ,           .?


    ,     - ,  1  2009  .

   .     ,    ,     .  - 15%. 
 2- ,     ,     -  , ,  2009 ,     .
   ( 4 )  15%      1%    , ,    .   15% ,      1-3 . 
 ,      . 
   .
 -   ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## mandarinka

- ,           :Frown:

----------


## EugeneD

, " ..."  ? - !    ?

_" 5     ,          ,    ."_

  ,  6%  ,    ...    ,    -    15%?

----------


## mandarinka

.  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## EugeneD

> ?? ???


 ???

----------


## .

*mandarinka*,   ,      ?  :Wink:  
  !

----------


## Andrey_ak

!
 ,   ,          , .. 
1    .
2 
3  -4
4    
5    
6    .
???
 .

----------


## .

*Andrey_ak*,     2009      .

----------


## anytkafil

> .


 , ,     ...    ,     ?     ,       ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## pralol

!    (, .  )  01.12.2009,    .    10 .       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Maxim Yudin

,   1    :

 01/03  	-11()   +  ()  +     ,                  

   ,      ,        2010    - .

----------


## Feminka

> 


.

----------


## .

*Feminka*,   ?   -  .
*Maxim Yudin*,  1     2009 ,    2010.      2010      ,    .
  ,    -    .      ,

----------

